# Dannyboy/mr. Lahey



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

did i miss something? wtf?

why are cool members of this site dropping like flies?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Lahey is protesting the "No bouncing boobies" rule in the Funny Pics Thread.
He's so dramatic.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ah...Dannyboy the project leader, kool kid. Mr. Lahey WTF..he delete his account?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, the dude needed his bouncing boobies.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

BBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> BBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*BS*


Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Lahey is the Mahatma Ghandhi of the Bouncing Boobies Movement!

In a show of solidarity with Dannyboy/Mr. Lahey, I am going to sit on my Blue Couch and drink beer until the Bouncing Boobies return!









Free the boobies!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.............


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> did i miss something? wtf?
> 
> *why are cool members of this site dropping like flies?*


I'm more suprised that you actually have to ask a ? like that......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I didn't notice.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He deleted his account and not even a single f*ck was given that day.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

cool member? HAHAHA

good riddance to that guy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^agreed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes probably posting on piranha cove like that other douche who deleted his account. Its just that the rigors of online fish forum posting are too hard for some on the fury.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Hes probably posting on piranha cove like that other douche who deleted his account. Its just that the rigors of online fish forum posting are too hard for some on the fury.


who was the other "douche"?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some dude I forget his username. I think he was that mod with tattoos and called himself redneckhomosexual or something.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yeah, I'm not around much as of late since the gestapo has reared its ugly face recently, I didn't know RNR was a mod at one time who's mistake was that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Deleting your account is the act of a total *** drama queen.

If you don't want to post or surf the forum, just go away.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

laffing my f*cking ass off...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Deleting your account is the act of a total *** drama queen.
> 
> If you don't want to post or surf the forum, just go away.


I couldn't have said it better Bull.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> laffing my f*cking ass off...


you done did spelled dat wrong yo....nerds where yea at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Deleting your account is the act of a total *** drama queen.
> 
> If you don't want to post or surf the forum, just go away.


x100000

(Even though lahey would have been an emotional wreck to hear this coming from his idol Bullsnake!)

I wonder where those two homos are posting now? You will NEVER find a lounge as entertaining and with much community as on p-fury. We all know eachothers stories and its always fun to hear whats going on in all of the characters lives when they make a thread about something. Like bullsnake said "*** drama queen".

(Im the one to talk though since I have done the same thing once







)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its a common tactic among hippies... the ol "chain yourself to the redwood" trick

No, but seriously Dannyboy was a cool cat and it seems like a stupid move


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Dannyboy got me started on Pfury many moons ago when he use to work at BIG AL'S. Still talk to him often. Gotta give him some venison this winter.

So RNR left Pfury for this Piranha cove site? Just checked that place out and looks sooooo boring. I see Zanni is over there aswell.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Mattones said:


> So RNR left Pfury for this Piranha cove site?


I didn't know that. Why would he do that?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hes probably posting on piranha cove like that other douche who deleted his account.


werent you blowing him in that one thread announcing he was leaving? any reason for the change of tone? 
(i dont even know what piranha cove is, so maybe there was drama there i dont know about.)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I assumed he was leaving because he was too busy. Then few days after he leaves he goes on piranha cove and even offers to host their competitions. So that leads me to beilive he wasnt too busy, he just wanted to be an attention whore. The main reason I bash RNR is because I know for a fact he still reads this forums, and its hilarious to do so!

And who are these douches that these "cool members" so badly despise. If I were to shutup and leave, and a few of the other "douches" also left, you think this forum would spike in activity? No. It will be dead as it is now. You guys are pathetic. 99 percent of your buddies "from 2008" that you loved so much Nick, have moved on themselves. Its not because of rampant "douchebags" running a muck. The only little whiner I can think of that doesnt post much because of "douchebags" is Akskirmish. Another little man who has nothing to contribute as of late, except "THIS FORUM SUCKS NOW AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT" You Complain the forum is dead, yet I dont see any of you starting topics or making posts trying to get things moving again?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Nick G said:


> the louder the douches get, the quieter the cool members become.


if you let the morons run rampant, people loose respect for the site.

im not speaking personally, i just havent had time to post here, plus im not that cool. but i can see why a lot of members leave.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So can you give us a list of the douchebags, and our offenses? Maybe we can work something out? Maybe we can send you guys little heart shaped cards this February?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> So can you give us a list of the douchebags, and our offenses? Maybe we can work something out? Maybe we can send you guys little heart shaped cards this February?


 You seem to think your one of them.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well im probably one of the most active posters here as of late so I figure I would be one of them. Who else is causing trouble for the cool kids?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> I assumed he was leaving because he was too busy. Then few days after he leaves he goes on piranha cove and even offers to host their competitions. So that leads me to beilive he wasnt too busy, he just wanted to be an attention whore. The main reason I bash RNR is because I know for a fact he still reads this forums, and its hilarious to do so!
> 
> And who are these douches that these "cool members" so badly despise. If I were to shutup and leave, and a few of the other "douches" also left, you think this forum would spike in activity? No. It will be dead as it is now. You guys are pathetic. 99 percent of your buddies "from 2008" that you loved so much Nick, have moved on themselves. *Its not because of rampant "douchebags" running a muck*. The only little whiner I can think of that doesnt post much because of "douchebags" is Akskirmish. Another little man who has nothing to contribute as of late, except "THIS FORUM SUCKS NOW AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT" You Complain the forum is dead, yet I dont see any of you starting topics or making posts trying to get things moving again?


how sure are you about that?

i wasnt talking about you, take a deep breath.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Really? So then who are these douchebags then that are causing the cool members to leave? Name some, you seem to know.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do find it interesting how people complain about the antics of the lounge...as if they are forced to wade through the myriad of crap that is the lounge to get to the hobby forums.

I think the hobby forums are moderated as well as any other predatory fish site that has a relatively young member base. If you cant handle someone asking questions or disagreeing with you....you might be better off posting a blog. I personally enjoy people that question my ideas or theories...I am constantly learning...and questions just make me think. For example....I have often felt that some fish are bolder in a smaller tank because they have less territory to defend...however a new member just described a fight or flight theory that still has me thinking.

In my talks with Danny...I didnt get the feeling he was leaving the site because of anything other then his wanting to spend his time doing other things. Not a big deal.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Really? So then who are these douchebags then that are causing the cool members to leave? *Name some, *you seem to know*.*


no.

all im saying is that its not really debatable that the environment in here is different than it was. If you dont see it then good for you. I see it, and since there is really nothing I can do about it, I just dont post as often as I used to. its all good... no love lost.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think part of it could be the anti american crap that is constantly allowed


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh shut up Ba20, so what a few people disagree with the view that America is the best ideology. world hasn't come to an end, shrug your shoulders and move one.

and if Mr. Lahey didn't want to post and spend more time with family or whatever he could of just stopped posting. as BS said deleting your account is an attention grabbing move. and no he wasn't a cool cat by any measure.

members drift in and out as and when, it usually has nothing to do with how the lounge has changed. take RnR, he came in here guns blazing for about a year and then fucked off. people get tired of posting on an internet forum for so long and so much. real life does beckon ones attention from time to time, piranha's, over patriotic americans and douche bags does get a little tiresome after a while.

and DT is just looking for lawls most of the time. best way to get rid of him (if thats what you want) is just to ignore everything he says and does. no one forces you to look at and/or respond to his posts.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

why the hell are people making these dramatic exits where they talk to people about leaving the site??? Just stop posting, quit being a drama queen


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a really interesting thread! There are a few things I should clear up. Ff you haven't guessed, this is Dannyboy17 (to the OGs) and Lahey (to the new people).

First things first...I am able to post this because I created a brand new false email account with no tracebacks to my original email. This account will only be active for this thread and then will dissapear. If anyone is wondering if I am still around, the truth is I created a separate account almost a year ago when I originally asked GG to delete my main account. On this side account, I focused only on positing in the hobby forums and have been happily doing so ever since. Some of you may have guessed what my other name is, but I'm sure most of you have no idea.

Now I wanted to address some of the things I've read in this thread. Most people on here, notably Bullsnake, His Majesty and DT, seem to have me completely figured out. DT and Bullsnake think I am a "*** drama queen" and His Majesty thinks that me leaving is an attention whore move. You know what's funny about this? Is that I DELETED MY f*cking ACCOUNT, and it was mainly you and DT who kept this thread bumped to the top of the Lounge. You are the ones who kept this thread alive an active! If you have a problem with me, why not let it die, and my old account die with it? Instead you kept it constantly bouyed to the top of the Lounge.

Also, I think it's hilarious that so many of you, not more than 3 months ago, were playing nice with me on the forums, than as soon as I am gone and cant defend myself, you start throwing out names like the toughest kids on the playground. It's a bitch move, but I wouldn't expect much more from most of you. I appreciate the kind words from the few of you who did stop by not to call me a ***; not surprisingly, most of the people who didn't like me were the same group that has just started posting prolifically recently and the same group that seem to be aiming this site down the shitter. Losing RnR was a huge hit to this site, and who knows, maybe he would have come back, but why would when there are so many two faced assholes sucking his dick before who now seemed to have grown an extra 10 feet and are suddenly calling him names? It's pathetic and I feel actual compassion for GG who has to watch so many old timers leave only to be replaced by the Danny Tanners and the His Majesty's of the forum.

The reason I had my account deleted was two fold, and a couple of the smarter and more mature members on here have already pointed one half of the story out.

The most important reason was that I had released too much private information over my account. The field of work I am in is highly competitive, and if any of this information could be linked to me or my email, it might hurt me in the future. This is why I created a blind account to continue posting with when I did decide to delete my normal account. I still wanted to contribute to PFury, but instead, I have moved of to the hobby forums and have kept things more annonymous. Deleting my account saved me from having to skim through my 20,000 posts looking for information that I didnt want to be public. Now, my email is not connected to any user on here, and my past posts are no longer easy to search for.

The other half is that I just didnt feel welcome anymore. Maybe I just wasnt a big enough dick, or maybe my skin had gotten too thin, but this site used to be more of a community. I used to bitch and fight and get destroyed every night by people like mdrs, Twitch, GG in long argeument and debates about everything you could imagine, but at the end of the day, there wasn't the arbitrary hate which seems to be common here. People still got a long great and even if you got told off, you still were made to feel welcome. I think this is the reason why you see a lot of older members drift away completely and never really return - the site is a different beast now. People get busy, and if the rewards arent great enough, they will find other ways to use their spare time rather than to come onto a forum to have a punch of teenagers be assholes to you. I think GG will eventually succeed in cleaning this up and the site will return back to its original state eventually, too much good hobby info not to attract fresh personalities!

I will be honest, I feel a bit bad for not giving a heads up to a few people on here. I met a few people on here that I would consider legitimate friends:

Mattones
NickG
nismo driver
back51
polakskill
Pete L
GG
The Cable Guy (boo Habs







)
mdrs
r1dermon
hyphen
akaskrim
stuart
devon amazon

I am sure I will think of more. I'll miss posting with these guys, all of them really made me appreciate our little, insignificant community we've established on this site. I had a blast over the years debating, learning and laughing, some good times. This post has kinda been all over the place, so I will end it here and check up on the thread throughout the day to respond to anyone who wants to type out a reply.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

*AKSkirmish

I'm more suprised that you actually have to ask a ? like that......







*










*06
I didn't notice.*

Thanks man









*lament configuration
cool member? HAHAHA

good riddance to that guy*

Interesting!

*r1dermon
laffing my f*cking ass off...*

Do not get

*Ægir
Its a common tactic among hippies... the ol "chain yourself to the redwood" trick

No, but seriously Dannyboy was a cool cat and it seems like a stupid move*

Had to for personal reasons. How are things man? Last I remember I think you were moving, but that was months ago! I'll miss chattin hiking with you!~ I have to take Outdoor Navigation for my program in school and I've learned a ton of interesting things, would have been a blast to share. Hopefully you are still gettin out and getting lost


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy, firstly, i hope all the best for you. you've got a hell of a future and shouldn't waste your time with trivial bullshit like defending yourself from people like DT, who's only validation in life is that he's a semi-funny internet color contributor to an off-topic section of a niche fish keeping forum.

secondly, my post was to convey the feeling that your exit is just another shining example of good members leaving because of outspoken morons. let me put it to you this way...COD4 is a great game...many people who used to play that game, no longer play that game...the game hasn't changed, but now there's an abundance of 12 and 14 year olds spamming the mic's with bullshit. so all the chill players have moved on to something else.

this site has taken a turn, and i agree with your assessment. there used to be a sense of commraderie(sp?), but now there's nothing...one of the older members invited me to their house on the left coast...internet drama has taken her away from this site. i met many northeast members who no longer frequent the site as well...there was a whole NJ fishing trip, there were new posts every freaking minute in the lounge, it was a chill place to hang when you were bored as sh*t on a monday night.

sports talk got segregated to the sports section (which i didn't like), we used to have fantasy leagues with members...now? what has pfury become now...at least the lounge aspect of it? it's become a romparound for DT and others who want to be like DT. every now and then there's a decent socially related thread, or something political...but everything else is utter garbage.

anyway, that's my rant...i guess i keep coming back to see if any of the old faces pop up again...probably aint gonna happen though. just keep thinning the herd.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

10pointers said:


> *Ægir
> Its a common tactic among hippies... the ol "chain yourself to the redwood" trick
> 
> No, but seriously Dannyboy was a cool cat and it seems like a stupid move*
> ...


I understand bro! Things are great, and yeah had a few great trips this summer... Drop me a PM sometime


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

10pointers said:


> *AKSkirmish
> 
> I'm more suprised that you actually have to ask a ? like that......
> 
> ...


Cheers Danny.

Wish ya the best buddy........


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Danny this site is going down... Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr Lahey deleted his account to impress his parents, peers, and teachers, but where still mad at you for getting juno pregnant pauly bleeker.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I agree with Danny this site is going down... Its just a matter of time.


No disrespect JZ, but your too much of a newbie to know what fury used to be like. That was before your time.

I don't agree with you either about this site going down.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Mr Lahey deleted his account to impress his parents, peers, and teachers, but where still mad at you for getting juno pregnant pauly bleeker.







Thanks Aegir, r1der and Ak, great to hear from you guys! Johnny, GG will fix this place up, don't worry.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont think GG has the balls to ban me. I mean his wife is the man of the house, she goes out gets drunk, comes home, and HE is the one that ends up getting slapped in the mouth.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Stop looking in my windows DT.

I think this thread has served what small purpose it may have had. Good luck to you Danny....you know where to find me if you need anything.


----------

